# hall effect sensor



## Tsah (Dec 24, 2015)

hi,
does anyone know if this 06A 906 433 C crank sensor is hall effect? (it's cam on a 2.0L mk4 i think)
thanks


----------



## fordtek1 (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't have a wiring diagram to be sure, but since its a 3 wire sensor, I'd say yes...


----------

